# Burton Step on Issue



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I had my first issue with the Burton step on's. This is my second season on them and my enjoyment of them has been slowly declining after the first season. This season I noticed my ruler step on's were a bit to flexy for my liking. Not a big issue, I just planned on buying some photon step on's or ion so's next season. After my latest experience, I think it's back to regular bindings.

My pants must have come out of the boot clip at some point and covered the heel cleat. I stepped in and when I got to the bottom of the run (luckily without issue), i could not step out. The mechanism was clamped tight in the disengaged position (yet it was holding the cleat completely I guess due to the added thickness of my pants covering the cleat). I had to friends with me and we proceeded to try and pry the mechanism open with ski poles and yank/pull/twist in every direction to no avail. I also couldn't take my foot out of the boot because my pants we holding me in/too tight to get to the liner laces, and I couldn't take my pants off because I had a huge boot and board stuck to my foot. Eventually we got out a screw driver and unscrewed the high back from the base. The high back still would not let loose off my boot though. After some more prying, kicking, and twisting the split high back adjustment part came loose, and finally we removed the cleat portion. 

Not a big deal this day because hey we just lost 45 minutes of our day and gained a story, but I have to wonder: what if that was an emergency? I've lost faith in the product.

Of course the simple answer (an I'm sure what burton would say) is: they have already solved this issue with the pants holder clip on the back of the boot. Well, I'm not sold on that solution anymore. The convenience goes out the window if I need to stop and check to make sure my pants are clipped in before every run.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Do your step on boots work with regular bindings?


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

If I took the rear cleat off the boots I think it would work fairly well with a regular binding. Not optimal though. I didnt like the flex on the rules anyway, so I'll be looking for a new set if boots/bindings for next season.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

So my first time in an onsen I threw boiling hot water all over my balls cause I couldn't read the sign written in Japanese clearly stating not to throw this water on your nuts lol. 
I'll never fking forget that day.

I reckon you and step ons are the same, you aint never gonna get stuck in them bindings again :grin:


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

That's true, I'll certainly be more diligent in checking to make sure my pants are in the clip going forward. But in my opinion if I can't confidently skate off the lift and step into the binding without first stopping, turning around, and checking my pant leg, that pretty much defeats the purpose. I might as well skate off, stop, and flip 2 ratchets.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

CelliniKS said:


> That's true, I'll certainly be more diligent in checking to make sure my pants are in the clip going forward. But in my opinion if I can't confidently skate off the lift and step into the binding without first stopping, turning around, and checking my pant leg, that pretty much defeats the purpose. I might as well skate off, stop, and flip 2 ratchets.


But you have the advantage of the heel being locked down where as a strap binding definitely has some give to it which fatigues my foot muscles.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Maybe you should blame your pants and not the bindings? The binding isn't malfunctioning, you jammed it with your pants after they became unclipped.

Honestly this seems to fall into the sometimes shit happens, learn from it to try to avoid and move on.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Maybe you should blame your pants and not the bindings? The binding isn't malfunctioning, you jammed it with your pants after they became unclipped.
> 
> Honestly this seems to fall into the sometimes shit happens, learn from it to try to avoid and move on.


I'm not blaming the binding so much as the solution to keep your pants from jamming up the binding. It's not an issue with my pants, anyone who has pants which cover their boots (assuming that is everyone) could run into this issue if the clip on the back of the step on boot fails to hold their pants in place and out of the way of the rear cleat. Maybe they need some sort of tightening thumb screw which you could tighten on the clip after sliding your pants in to have it more securely hold your pants.

I have learned from the experience, and the way to avoid it will be to check to make sure the pants are in the heel clip before every run. For me, that just kills the convenience so I will be moving on... to a standard set of boot/bindings that I can be confident about.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

CelliniKS said:


> I'm not blaming the binding so much as the solution to keep your pants from jamming up the binding. It's not an issue with my pants, anyone who has pants which cover their boots (assuming that is everyone) could run into this issue if the clip on the back of the step on boot fails to hold their pants in place and out of the way of the rear cleat. Maybe they need some sort of tightening thumb screw which you could tighten on the clip after sliding your pants in to have it more securely hold your pants.
> 
> I have learned from the experience, and the way to avoid it will be to check to make sure the pants are in the heel clip before every run. For me, that just kills the convenience so I will be moving on... to a standard set of boot/bindings that I can be confident about.


So..are you selling your bindings soon?how much and what size?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Maybe you should blame your pants and not the bindings? The binding isn't malfunctioning, you jammed it with your pants after they became unclipped.
> 
> Honestly this seems to fall into the sometimes shit happens, learn from it to try to avoid and move on.


That's a bit like saying every time this car gets in a mild fender bender the air bag deploys. Ya you shouldn't get in a fender bender, and ya it'
s your fault. But it's going to happen sometimes and your airbag shouldn't be deploying every time you tap a bumper.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> That's a bit like saying every time this car gets in a mild fender bender the air bag deploys. Ya you shouldn't get in a fender bender, and ya it'
> s your fault. But it's going to happen sometimes and your airbag shouldn't be deploying every time you tap a bumper.


Maybe in bizarro world it is. More like why didn't the seat belt save my face that one time I got distracted and forgot to put it on. Car analogies are fun!

I doubt they advertise the clip as set and forget the entire day. Granted they also don't say you should glance down every time to make sure it's ok either.

Just doesn't really seem like a major issue to me and more a learn and move on situation. Knowing that it can happen is good to know though.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

f00bar said:


> lab49232 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a bit like saying every time this car gets in a mild fender bender the air bag deploys. Ya you shouldn't get in a fender bender, and ya it'
> ...


If were going to go with car analogies, it would most closely be represented here: I got in my car, drove to where I was going with no problem. Go to get out of the car, hmm the door wont open. Turns out a leaf fell into the door mechanism while I was closing it and caused it to lock shut. Now I'm stuck in my car until I either disassemble the door or break a window to climb out. Guess I'll have to check to make sure no leaves are in the door every time I drive because if the door locked up like that in an emergency (like the car caught on fire), well I'd be dead.

In any case, I'm not saying the product is garbage now or that this is a major major issue. I'm just saying: 1) It kind of kills the convenience for me, 2) It should be known that this might be a safety issue if you arent diligent with checking your pants, and 3) Maybe the metal clip to hold your pants isn't the best solution.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CelliniKS said:


> I'm not blaming the binding so much as the solution to keep your pants from jamming up the binding. It's not an issue with my pants, anyone who has pants which cover their boots (assuming that is everyone) could run into this issue if the clip on the back of the step on boot fails to hold their pants in place and out of the way of the rear cleat. Maybe they need some sort of tightening thumb screw which you could tighten on the clip after sliding your pants in to have it more securely hold your pants.
> 
> I have learned from the experience, and the way to avoid it will be to check to make sure the pants are in the heel clip before every run. For me, that just kills the convenience so I will be moving on... to a standard set of boot/bindings that I can be confident about.


Yeah if for you, making sure your pant is out of the way kills the convenience, then maybe they were never really any more "convenient" for you.

I'm pretty sure people who physically CAN'T get down to strap 2 little clips on a regular binding and be gone... or maybe they can, but it is specially difficult, painful, tiresome, who knows what... those people would probably prefer, and will likely call it more convenient to simply make sure their pants are out of the way than it would be having to get down and strap on... not sure. 

So yeah... 

On a 0-10 scale... with 0 being 'no hissy' to 10 being a 'full-on 5-yr old in a supermarket hissy fit'..... I would give this thread a solid 7. k:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Maybe in bizarro world it is. More like why didn't the seat belt save my face that one time I got distracted and forgot to put it on. Car analogies are fun!
> 
> I doubt they advertise the clip as set and forget the entire day. Granted they also don't say you should glance down every time to make sure it's ok either.
> 
> Just doesn't really seem like a major issue to me and more a learn and move on situation. Knowing that it can happen is good to know though.


Hahah far from it, your laws and car warnings and all that are very explicit about seat belts, those are requirements stated to use the product. Air bags are known issues and hitting bumpers hard enough we know will cause them to go off, but not checking while backing up once shouln't result in an air bag deploy now should it. 

Pants go over boots, it's expected and should be planned for in the binding design. It is 100% a design flaw. Is it a flaw with a work around? Absolutely. Does it take away from the idea of what the bindings were meant for, mindlessly stepping in and being fool proof so you never have to think about them, again absolutely. Some people will care, some won't mind checking, but it's a flaw and one absolutely against what they claim the binding to be.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

The convenience is in the fact that you can ride off the lift skate a bit (or not at all if the slope is right off the lift), then step your foot in and go. No stopping.

Yes of course there is still a benefit for people who have physical issues with regular bindings. I am not one of those people. Also you could argue that if they have a physical issue bending to ratchet straps, they will certainly have a physical issue twisting their back completely around while bending over to re-clip the back of their pants again if it it pops out.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I had Step on for 85 days. This happened to me on day 1. Had to get a buddy help pull my pants out. 

Never happened again though. 

I had another buddy that got rid of the clips because he didnt like the way they looked. 

He would just quickly pull his pants leg up slightly and stomp in. No issues. Still way faster than regular by a mile.


----------



## Shredad64 (Aug 10, 2018)

Just like every new product bugs have to be worked out. Burton has done a good job with this. In my opinion it’s much like pocket maintenance, make sure all pockets are zipped and secure before boarding or you risk losing your shit. ??


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

Well I also just pull up my pants a bit before I step in and that pretty much solves the issue. Also I think the clip could be longer to help keep the pants locked down.


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

I got my pant stuck inside the heel clip once, but it managed to come out without too much of a problem. These days, I actually just roll up my pant cuff in general and only have the gaiter covering most of my boot — therefore I never use the heel clip anymore. My pants also have this pull-string that raises the back cuff (prevent from stepping on them), which I think works really well with the Step Ons too. 

Personally, I would say you have quite a few solutions available to you — I wouldn't throw out the baby with the bath water. It's definitely an aspect you have to watch out for with the Step Ons, but as I've solve the problem multiple ways, I don't see it as a reason to go back to regular bindings. Just my opinion.


----------



## hayde89 (Sep 3, 2011)

It gets more annoying than I like to admit


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a new clip that is on at least the higher end stuff that has the metal clip with I think a rubber cover at the tip that may provide better security to keeping pants in place. Might be worth hitting up Burton for it.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

The first time i rode using the step on bindings, i got my pants caught but i was able to pull it with no issue. I rolled my pant leg just above the clip and it works. I also have a burton pants that has a clip button to prevent your pants from dragging on the ground, that is what i have been wearing last season.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Y'all need to jump on the jorts/step on fashion train.


----------

